

Articles on co-founder equity issues and splits - bsims

I've been spending a bit of time researching information about Co-Founder equity scenarios as well as how to find the right Co-Founder. Some  links below I found helpful.<p>The only wrong answer is 50/50: Calculating the co-founder equity split
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/wrong-answer-5050-calculating-cofounder-equity-split/<p>Foundrs Calculator
http://foundrs.com/<p>The Founders Pie Calculator method
http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%20Calculator.htm<p>How much a non-technical co-founder should receive?
http://blog.nahurst.com/how-much-equity-a-technical-cofounder-should<p>High Tech Startup Valuation Estimator (More for fundraising, but good things to think about)
http://www.caycon.com/valuation.php
======
brudgers
Joel [Spolsky]'s Totally Fair Method to Divide Up The Ownership of Any
Startup:

[http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/6949/forming-a-
new-s...](http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/6949/forming-a-new-software-
startup-how-do-i-allocate-ownership-fairly/23326#23326)

Fred Wilson's support for it:

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/04/how-to-allocate-founder-
and-...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/04/how-to-allocate-founder-and-employee-
equity.html)

------
Peroni
<http://foundrs.com/> is interesting. I appreciate these types of tools are to
be taken with a grain of salt but I wonder how accurate the likes of PG would
consider it to be.

~~~
bsims
Yeah it would definitely be interesting to get his take. But in the meantime
making decisions with the best info at hand! :)

